# How to clean a dove



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

How do you clean dove and what does the meat taste like?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

the easiest and most effiecent way is to first tear off the wings. Then grab the dove and stick one of your thumbs right under its breat bone. You should be able to feel where there is an indention and thats where your thumb should go. While pulling up on the bone, take your othere thumb and pull the opposite direction. Keep pulling untill the breat comes out. Then you jsut peel the skin right off the breast.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

traphunter said:


> the easiest and most effiecent way is to first tear off the wings. Then grab the dove and stick one of your thumbs right under its breat bone. You should be able to feel where there is an indention and thats where your thumb should go. While pulling up on the bone, take your othere thumb and pull the opposite direction. Keep pulling untill the breat comes out. Then you jsut peel the skin right off the breast.


Sounds tasty


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

haah I know! For real though they are one of the best eating game birds there is. Fillet the meat off the breast bone and then wrap it up with some bacon and a slice of apple and throw on the grill. You will eat like a king. 

It sounds complicated but its actually really easy to clean them. The best way would probably be to have someone show you in person. I can clean one now in about 30 seconds, and eat in in 5 seconds!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks I will give it a try and the recipe also sounds tastey too.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

its very easy to do, i fillet the meat off the breast bone as well. then top with slice of jaleopeno, spoonfull of cream cheese, wrap in bacon, throw on grill or in oven.. mmm good.


----------

